# I'll show you mine ...



## wolfkettler (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought some of you may be interested in the latest incarnation of my online photography portfolio at http://www.wolfkettler.co.uk

Wolf


----------



## metroshane (Oct 6, 2003)

Very nice work.  How does that stock agency work out for you?


----------



## wolfkettler (Oct 6, 2003)

How does the stock agency work for me? Well, it is not something that you can rely on to pay the bills. I am making sales - for the number of images I have with alamy I am probably doing quite well - but not nearly well enough to really justify the work that goes into preparing submissions.

Agencies like alamy are huge! Realistically, what are the chances of anybody finding your pictures ...

Wolf


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 6, 2003)

You have some great work there. 

The design is great.  Very simple.  Easy navigation.

My only complaint is the window being forced into full screen.  I've never been a fan of that.


----------



## wolfkettler (Oct 8, 2003)

You think full-screen window is a problem? Come to think of it, you may well have a point.

Does anybody else have strong feelings one way or the other?


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm kind of a control freak when it comes to the windows which is why I'm not a fan of it.


----------

